# Ford Panther Black



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

Can anyone give any insight into this paint? I'm looking to get as much information as I can before attacking my 57/2008 ST.

I have #80 and #83, Megs v2 Cut, Polish and Finishing pads, and a 4" Sonus white pad at my disposal. Obviously, I'll be starting with the #80 and the finishing pad and working my way up, I'd just like to go into it armed with a little bit of knowledge. 

Did you measure with a PTG? What were the readings like over the car? Any low spots? What about edges? Unfortunately, I cannot afford/justify a PTG this month after spending out on the Rotary, pads, polishes and various other products. 

Was the paint hard or soft? Was it "sticky"?

As ever, any advice or tips would be gratefully received. 

Cheers,
Mike.


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Iv found most Ford Paints to be fairly easy to correct not Soft but not hard they fall nicely in the middle, however out of all of the Fords iv done Panther Black seems to be on the Harder end of the scale


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

I kind of suspected this, I guess its quite an ideal place to be for a beginner then (not that I'll be attacking my pride and joy first).

Did you take any PTG readings? Do you recall them?


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

mikehiow said:


> I kind of suspected this, I guess its quite an ideal place to be for a beginner then (not that I'll be attacking my pride and joy first).
> 
> Did you take any PTG readings? Do you recall them?


Can say id did TBH


----------



## Mike_Rose (Jul 21, 2008)

Did my W reg fiesta Zetec (dark blue metallic) last year or so ago before I sold it. Limited success with megs polishing pad (yellow) and #83, think I may have had the speed up too high on my G220 (about 5) and not enough pressure.

Swirling and surface scratches were medium to heavy.

Switched to cutting pad (deep red one) with #83 bit risky I thought but I gave it a go, working speed about 5 again, not much pressure, about 5 minutes per one foot section - checked the work regularly.

Worked a treat - all swirls gone - one hit per section. I'm still a novice so not sure if what I did was correct (get it?) - Like most I need more experience with different paint types and polishes - I'm booked on one of the courses you see on here but only as reserve. I like the look of those depth gauges though.

Hope you find it useful especially if the more experienced member point out my mistakes - patience is a good thing so work on the least aggressive first as you mentioned - I have learnt on the fiesta but only by getting away with the above in my opinion.


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

I had a go at correcting my girlfriends panther black KA a while ago, as Gandi said - I found the paint to have the same sort of effect.

Before:










After:










Few droplets of rain on there just before I was about to refine :thumb:

I found this quite time consuming to work on, the imperial blue on my car is much easier I find to correct than the panther black, although the black looks amazing once its finished.

Hope it goes well for you :thumb:

Rob


----------



## dreaddan (Mar 9, 2007)

I've got a panther black 02 mondeo.
It's had a partual respray at some point so I used mainly a LC orange pad with PO85RD 3.02 and PO106FA.
For the harder/more scatched parts i used Megs purple pad (cut) along with a souns yellow (cut) and PO85RD 3.02/PO106FA to get good results.

Dan


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

rgDetail said:


> I had a go at correcting my girlfriends panther black KA a while ago, as Gandi said - I found the paint to have the same sort of effect.
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


pad and polish combo???


----------



## DagenhamGeoff (Mar 20, 2011)

Gandi said:


> Iv found most Ford Paints to be fairly easy to correct not Soft but not hard they fall nicely in the middle, however out of all of the Fords iv done Panther Black seems to be on the Harder end of the scale


Gotta agree with this, I used to have a Ford Scorpio Ultima (hangs head in shame), it is quite a hard paint but the flake in it is soooo worth getting corrected, the only place i found that was thin (ish) was the boot gullys but i guess that`s the case for many cars


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Best to measure up tbh. Any signs of paintwork being done at all?
You should get nice results from megs polishing pad and #83 alone but burnished with the finishing pad and #80 will look sharp. Im taking it this will be done via DA? Ive worked on a few newer spec st's but none black. The ones ive worked on have been medium paints tbh. Nothing tough in comparison to VAG's or BMW ceramic's.


----------

